# Fishing with vibes



## CreekStalker (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum and new to saugeye fishing. I had a guy turn me onto the vibes recently, and I was wondering how to fish the from the bank. Do you tip them with worms? Slow steady retrieve? Slow pull and let them fall? Any help would be appreciated. I'll be fishing Buckeye Lake from Fairfield Beach.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Fairfield beach is so skinny right now theyre kinda hard to throw over there, back in Sept and Oct they were my goto bait, lift n drop, reel up slack, lift n drop.. I'd save the vibes for the deeper areas like north shore throw sticks and jigs by fairfield


----------



## CreekStalker (Feb 25, 2012)

I caught a 21" saugeye at the beach last weekend around 7a.m. on a white twister tail. Are twister tails the kind of jigs you use?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

yea twisters and swimbaits.... Derreks not telling you not to use them (lol cause i know he would) over there. U just might hang up more, esp. if ur new to fishing.... 

Shoot even in deeper water the other night i lost 6 red eye shads in about 25 casts lol i know thats pretty bad, but i was really tryng to get a hang of them lol not that night!!!


----------



## CreekStalker (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not new to fishing, just fishing for saugeye. I mostly fish for small mouth in the South Fork Licking River.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

sorry bout that, ment to put new to fishing vibes... I myself know there fish catchers, but dont use them unless im vertical jigging cause they fustrate me alot.. By no fault of the lure itself though. I just have not taken the time the learn how to cast them well....... but thats going to change this summer if i can find the time to get on the water.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

CreekStalker said:


> I caught a 21" saugeye at the beach last weekend around 7a.m. on a white twister tail. Are twister tails the kind of jigs you use?


If that is what caught that fish, then that is what I would use.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Here's a little trick to fishing Vibe's. If you experience line tangle with them take a 12" length of 25# test line between the Vibe and your main line. Won't tangle nearly as much and the heavy line doesn't seem to bother the fish.Good fishin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well from what i am told Buckeye and indian very similar. I love using vibes for saugeyes it is a fish catching machine that takes some getting used to. They will start workng well as soon as now. I use a 1/8th or 3 1/16th versions in very shallow water as skinny as a foot and a half deep starting now fish are going to start moving to shorelines,flats,channels with bays or inlets. A couple degree difference in water after sun has baked that skinny water brings them in. Starting out you can just cast them and steady reel them back if nothing that way try rolling your wrist as you steady reel keeping rod tip up at all times. Other times as mentioned the deadly way is to cast out sink to bottom on a tight line so you know right away you have hit bottom then start a lift drop all the way back try it suttle at first just a few vibrations of blade which is a very small lift off bottom if nothing try it with a larger stronger lift most hits are on fall so watch your line many time you will see it jump set the hook. Practice is key but it will catch you a lot of fish if you stick to them. Trap baits will also do the same just has a different fall and vibraition. Hope that helps. Oh yeah as mentioned use a leader of floro carbon 12-25 pound what ever you refer will make bait not tangle as easy and slow fall. I do prefer braid line with vibes as well help get your bait free many times.


----------



## CreekStalker (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I went out this morning and caught a 12" perch on a swimbait at the north shore. Then I headed over to the beach and had something really big hit my twister tail. I fought it for about 5 minutes (I use 6lbs test) and got it 4-5ft. from the bank and the hook came out. I never had a chance to see what it was, but I'm thinking it might have been a carp or cat. Oh well, I guess it's another one I can put in the got away file.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

You got hold of the gaspergoon at the beach I've ben broke off by it several times.It comes in there to feed."BiG"really "BiG" good luck and tight lines.


----------



## CreekStalker (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL! Gaspergoon? Do you know what it is? Or are you just yankin my chain?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the name!!! Now I got something to call those big ones you never get to see


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Gaspergoon is the (A) a long A or a short A? I wouldnt want anyone questioning me on my pronunciation of such a word.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

i make my own vibes (bladebaits) they've been around since the 60's i think and they are my go-to bait. i have caught every freshwater species i can think of... they are a must have..........


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

might have been a cat i caught this today on a heddon sonar


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

CreekStalker said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum and new to saugeye fishing. I had a guy turn me onto the vibes recently, and I was wondering how to fish the from the bank. Do you tip them with worms? Slow steady retrieve? Slow pull and let them fall? Any help would be appreciated. I'll be fishing Buckeye Lake from Fairfield Beach.



i sent u a pm earlier


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Does anyone ever tip there Vibee with a minnow head, I tried it once with a 1/16th , and caught a few crappie, and a small catfish , but no S-Eyes.

I was surprised to see that it did not throw the action of the lure off much


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I have done this vertical jigging. Throws action off a tiny bit but I think I notice because I fish them so much. Last year I did it ice fishing at Alum caught a couple nice eyes and did it ice fishing at Piedmont and caught tons of nice catfish. It helps when vertical jigging in my opinion.



Govbarney said:


> Does anyone ever tip there Vibee with a minnow head, I tried it once with a 1/16th , and caught a few crappie, and a small catfish , but no S-Eyes.
> 
> I was surprised to see that it did not throw the action of the lure off much


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

vertical jigging
i cach,eyes,perch and crapie,some time they hit with full minow,some time they won't tuch whole minow you have to put only 1/2 minow and they hit beter,many time help if you change coler gold to silver.

snag


----------

